# Am I right to feel weird about this?



## Enchanted_Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

An ad on local gumtree website which has a female rat, in a hamster cage, on her own. They are getting rid because they got a new kitten :s http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/08/61900308.html


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I get infuriated with those ads, so you are right to feel weird.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Poor little thing! shes a baby too! not just the kitty! GRRR


----------



## Enchanted_Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought so  I'm going on holiday for two weeks in a weeks time so may give a call and see if they can keep her til I get back. Need to convince fiancé first though, we have 6 rats and 1 gerbil (her sister/cagemate died recently). But we have an empty cage, would just need to search out a buddy for her as all my rats are boys!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just be like "Honey, Were getting the rat." And then bring her home


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

You could bring her home and try to rehome her from your house. Knowing what rats need, she'll be much happier with you then in that tiny hamster cage.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

poor rat  I get mad at these things too


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

we've been in touch with him, he didn't let her go to a rescue and then put her outside. various people on a UK forum have tried to get her and he didn't let them take her.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RunkyAnimalRescue said:


> we've been in touch with him, he didn't let her go to a rescue and then put her outside. various people on a UK forum have tried to get her and he didn't let them take her.


Oh god he's one of _those_...not sure what principal makes them refuse good help and either kill or let their rat go outside. I don't understand these people whatsoever  :'(


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> RunkyAnimalRescue said:
> 
> 
> > we've been in touch with him, he didn't let her go to a rescue and then put her outside. various people on a UK forum have tried to get her and he didn't let them take her.
> ...


i know.  we aren't sure if maybe it's more of a windup than anything, he rejected just normal people and not rescues too.


----------



## Enchanted_Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

God  I have just left a voicemail in the hope that maybe they haven't let her go  That's crazy, I can't believe they let her go outside. She will die out there  I am so angry.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe with people like this you just have to pretend that you're like them or tell them its for snake food or something. I don't know. I just don't see why someone would rather let her go outside instead of letting her go home with someone willing to help out.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

hshelton said:


> Maybe with people like this you just have to pretend that you're like them or tell them its for snake food or something. I don't know. I just don't see why someone would rather let her go outside instead of letting her go home with someone willing to help out.


I have had to pretend to be an abusive SOB before when the rat wouldn't be given to a regular person. One of them wanted to make sure the girl was fed to a snake because she bit him and he wanted her to die.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

People like that are awful. @lilspaz, yikes, but awesome to take her. No animal deserves to die for biting, and I'm sure the kid deserved it. Heck, my darling guy has bitten me before when he was maturing (short period of agression, lasted around 2 weeks, long passed) and he is the sweetest thing I've ever seen. People just don't understand rats.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, I rescued 3 rats that were kept in the backyard, in cages questionably big enough for one rat, let alone 3. Litter was basically shredded paper with poop and urine everywhere. They took out the house for the 3 rats to sleep in so that they could "get them easier". Outside, no house to keep warm in, and overcrowded? Right...

The boy was like, "Yea that black one bites..." and when I went to go pick him up, the rat just looked at my hand and let me pick him up. No problem at all. The boy was like "I guess he just doesn't like me. I have 2 other baby rats that are just fine.."

2 other baby rats that were in hamster cages.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh, that sounds terrible. When I first got Romeo and he was tinytinytiny, he lived in a hamster cage. In around a week and a half he had a new cage, and then not long after, a larger new cage, and then just after I got snitch, a huge mansion of a cage, large enough for 5 rats. xD and still time out with me daily. 

People like that.... -gets a baseball bat-


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh my i so hate seeing ads like that  I have never really had to do thee "im a snake owner" thing but i remember with Girly & monkey i did have quite a hard time getting them for days; and they were only a week old  with no mother to feed them i was just glad they finally gave them to me.

I sure hope they did not let her go outside; why at first try to find a home for her? dumb people......


----------

